# Descaling with tartaric acid



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Evening all,

I received a bag of tartaric acid powder today and will be looking to used it on my classic.

Does anyone use this and could provide some instruction or feedback?

Many thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's a bit of info from a while ago here (not sure if it will help):

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5489-Gaggia-Classic-cleaning-tartaric-acid-or-citric-acid


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14928-Gaggia-Classic-Cleaning


----------

